# Yeeaah, about them eFest 2800's.



## Cave Johnson

Afternoon Ecigssa,

So I've seen a lot of negativity regarding this battery a little while after I purchased my pair.
Read up, shrugged it off. Mine were performing well so didn't think much of it.... until now.

A couple minutes ago, I noticed the battery in my kbox mini was at two bars so decided to get the other one charged while I use this one so by the end of the day I'll have a fresh battery.

Anyhoo, got up from my desk, inspected the battery as always do (seemed normal), slotted the battery in the charger (Nitecore i2) and plugged it in. 

In less then two seconds, the battery was bubbling/sizzling and smoke was pouring from it. Knocked the battery out of the charger and kicked it outside immediately, out of harms way.

Left it there for a few minutes then went to inspect, the positive terminal was wet and still bubbling.

It's still there, on the lawn. 

I've only ever used these batteries in my kbox mini, and usually don't even let them run completely dead. I'm quite annoyed by this, don't even feel like using the one that I have left. I probably won't.

I need two new batteries. 
What would you recommend and why? For use in regulated mods only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

The Smurfs (blue Samsungs) have probably the best reputation in the vaping world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

seconded

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Had the same problem with one of the four that I bought  The rest will probably go the same way

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rebel

Is it bad for the battery if you run it completely dead?


----------



## Cave Johnson

Rebel said:


> Is it bad for the battery if you run it completely dead?



If I recall correctly, in mech mods it's recommended that you don't for optimal performance. Regulated devices should be fine if you do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Regulated mod won't allow you to run it past a certain voltage point to preserve the battery

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY

When buying batteries, retailers usually specify the minimum discharge voltage of the cells which should not be exceeded. Exceeding this value is bad for your batteries and can lead to many issues. To be safe, I recharge my batteries every night when I get home, regardless of which device I use them in. You will find a post on the forum I wrote a while back on discharging batteries and the percentage used, and there you'll note that most people do not discharge below 3.4-3.6V, some don't even pass 3.8V which is only 0.4V from a full charge (ESPECIALLY in mech mods).

Unlike Nickel-Cadmium versions, Lithium-Ion/Po/Mn cells generally are not memory forming and can be repeatedly recharged from partial discharges without negatively affecting them, so when in doubt, recharge. It's way better than running them down to below 2.5V (if I recall correcly) at which permanent damage may occur. Although most will, don't automatically assume that your mod will protect your batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Wish I could find that thread where I was asked to give examples of where these batteries went bad lol


@Cave Johnson sorry to see you're having a bit of bad luck but am glad nothing serious happened. I second what Andre said, the smurfs are probably the most popular battery out now, Id also suggest looking at the LG HG2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I stand by what I said in another posts. I've had more than 10 efests until now and none of them ever gave me problems. In fact, my first efests are still holding their charge at 4.2v and still perform like new ones. None of them has ever vented. So I'll stay with my efests until they prove to be bad.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ashley A

I have 6 Smurfs and 3 of the same Efests alternating in my REO's. All about the same age but got the Smurfs just before. When I first got them, I didn't think the Efests were all that grand. They lasted a bit longer but the vape wasn't as consistent or strong while the Smurfs were fairly consistent and predictable.

Then age came into play. The Smurfs voltage tend to drop a lot faster after time and the charge time changes quite a bit and the ability to hold a charge when not in use seems worse. 

The Efests though seem to have gotten better with age. The vape consistency is far more stable and predictable. The tend to last about twice as long as the Smurfs for a few weeks difference in age and only 300mAh more capacity. They're always at 4.22V after a full charge no matter how long they've been standing.

I also habe amother paired set of Smurfs and a paired set of 3100mAh Smurfs fory Sigelei 100w+. Here the Efests are a lot older, got them very used and 2nd hand and they were not paired from new like my Smurfs. Here the Efests dont last as long. The device cuts out at a higher percentage but they still work the same as the Smurfs and last about as long as the Smurfs until it reaches that point. 

Haven't had any issues with any of my 5 Efests really or my Smurfs actually.


----------



## stevie g

can all the efest owners just shut up?. Jokes, but seriously who is efest?.


----------



## Cave Johnson

DoubleD said:


> Wish I could find that thread where I was asked to give examples of where these batteries went bad lol
> 
> 
> @Cave Johnson sorry to see you're having a bit of bad luck but am glad nothing serious happened. I second what Andre said, the smurfs are probably the most popular battery out now, Id also suggest looking at the LG HG2.



Thanks I was looking at the smurfs and the LG. Will probably get one each and see how they treat me.

Funny thing, I converted one of the office guys a few months back, he bought a subox kit because he liked mine and also got a pair of efests.
One day he asked me, why is this thing so hot and handed it to me. Immediately I could feel that's not normal so opened the battery cover and saw the battery bubbling.

I agree with @zadiac though. I treated that failure as an isolated incident and continued to use mine without hesitation. I've purchased six of these batteries between friends and with a failure rate of 2/6 my opinion has been swayed and I definitely won't be going back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Cave Johnson said:


> Thanks I was looking at the smurfs and the LG. Will probably get one each and see how they treat me.
> 
> Funny thing, I converted one of the office guys a few months back, he bought a subox kit because he liked mine and also got a pair of efests.
> One day he asked me, why is this thing so hot and handed it to me. Immediately I could feel that's not normal so opened the battery cover and saw the battery bubbling.
> 
> I agree with @zadiac though. I treated that failure as an isolated incident and continued to use mine without hesitation. I've purchased six of these batteries between friends and with a failure rate of 2/6 my opinion has been swayed and I definitely won't be going back.




I have 2 pairs of efest (2100 and 2500) batteries and love them, they are solid performers and have never let me down but like I said before, I wont be buying these new efest *2800* batteries. There are enough incidents regarding those specific batteries for me not to want to buy/recommend them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Cave Johnson said:


> Afternoon Ecigssa,
> 
> So I've seen a lot of negativity regarding this battery a little while after I purchased my pair.
> Read up, shrugged it off. Mine were performing well so didn't think much of it.... until now.
> 
> A couple minutes ago, I noticed the battery in my kbox mini was at two bars so decided to get the other one charged while I use this one so by the end of the day I'll have a fresh battery.
> 
> Anyhoo, got up from my desk, inspected the battery as always do (seemed normal), slotted the battery in the charger (Nitecore i2) and plugged it in.
> 
> In less then two seconds, the battery was bubbling/sizzling and smoke was pouring from it. Knocked the battery out of the charger and kicked it outside immediately, out of harms way.
> 
> Left it there for a few minutes then went to inspect, the positive terminal was wet and still bubbling.
> 
> It's still there, on the lawn.
> 
> I've only ever used these batteries in my kbox mini, and usually don't even let them run completely dead. I'm quite annoyed by this, don't even feel like using the one that I have left. I probably won't.
> 
> I need two new batteries.
> What would you recommend and why? For use in regulated mods only.



Sorry to hear @Cave Johnson 
Maybe it was a dud one

I have 8 Efest 2500mah purple 18650s - got them over a year ago (for the Reos). Not an ounce of a problem with any of them. Using the nitecore i4

I have 4 red Efest 18490 nipple tops for the Reo mini. Not a single problem with those in over a year. 

I also have 4 samsung smurfs for the Sig100. Been about 6 months. Also no problems with them at all

Maybe I have just been lucky. My Efests are not the latest version, maybe that has something to do with it. Havent gotten round to replacing them with newer models.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Cave Johnson said:


> Afternoon Ecigssa,
> 
> So I've seen a lot of negativity regarding this battery a little while after I purchased my pair.
> Read up, shrugged it off. Mine were performing well so didn't think much of it.... until now.
> 
> A couple minutes ago, I noticed the battery in my kbox mini was at two bars so decided to get the other one charged while I use this one so by the end of the day I'll have a fresh battery.
> 
> Anyhoo, got up from my desk, inspected the battery as always do (seemed normal), slotted the battery in the charger (Nitecore i2) and plugged it in.
> 
> In less then two seconds, the battery was bubbling/sizzling and smoke was pouring from it. Knocked the battery out of the charger and kicked it outside immediately, out of harms way.
> 
> Left it there for a few minutes then went to inspect, the positive terminal was wet and still bubbling.
> 
> It's still there, on the lawn.
> 
> I've only ever used these batteries in my kbox mini, and usually don't even let them run completely dead. I'm quite annoyed by this, don't even feel like using the one that I have left. I probably won't.
> 
> I need two new batteries.
> What would you recommend and why? For use in regulated mods only.


@Cave Johnson I've used LGs almost exclusively and have no complaints.he4s,he2s and the new browns are all good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Cave Johnson said:


> Thanks I was looking at the smurfs and the LG. Will probably get one each and see how they treat me.
> 
> Funny thing, I converted one of the office guys a few months back, he bought a subox kit because he liked mine and also got a pair of efests.
> One day he asked me, why is this thing so hot and handed it to me. Immediately I could feel that's not normal so opened the battery cover and saw the battery bubbling.
> 
> I agree with @zadiac though. I treated that failure as an isolated incident and continued to use mine without hesitation. I've purchased six of these batteries between friends and with a failure rate of 2/6 my opinion has been swayed and I definitely won't be going back.



Did he buy it from the same place you did?

Have to wonder if that vendor had a dud batch or fakes as they seem the most popular to be copied.

If they were both from the same vendor, I'd tell the vendor about it. Too much coincidence for 2 of (I'm assuming) 4 to be faulty. A good vendor will probably replace them with some other battery irrespective of the no warranty thing in batteries and take it up with the supplier since there's no telling how big the problem is and it really is a safety risk so they need to be aware. Better complain now than when someone'shand and face gets blown up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Ashley A said:


> Did he buy it from the same place you did?
> 
> Have to wonder if that vendor had a dud batch or fakes as they seem the most popular to be copied.
> 
> If they were both from the same vendor, I'd tell the vendor about it. Too much coincidence for 2 of (I'm assuming) 4 to be faulty. A good vendor will probably replace them with some other battery irrespective of the no warranty thing in batteries and take it up with the supplier since there's no telling how big the problem is and it really is a safety risk so they need to be aware. Better complain now than when someone'shand and face gets blown up.



Yipp we got our batteries from the same vendor about a week apart, and a reputable one at that so quite sure that they aren't fake.

I think I will inform the vendor the next time I go there, not because I want a replacement but just to make them aware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

I've also got a set of the dark purple Efest 2100mAh 38A 18650's that have been performing splendidly since I bought them in June, and they are used exclusively in single cell mech mods with some pretty low subohm builds without even getting hot. They keep their charges and voltages perfectly, BUT like I said previously, they rarely go below 3.6V. There is a noticeable dip in performance which I use as a sign to change cells, and it's been doing the trick so far.

Pending the arrival of my XCube II I got myself a new set of batteries about a month a go, this time some Sony VTC4's. Much excite. Such wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WHeunis

Looks to me a lot of folks are getting defensive for no reason.

Nowhere did OP say that all eFests are bad.
He only said that after 2 of 6 of his 2800mah eFests fizzled, he wont go back to them.

Yes, the 2100 and 2500 versions you all have and trusted for many years and all that... he didnt say anything about those.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

WHeunis said:


> Looks to me a lot of folks are getting defensive for no reason.
> 
> Nowhere did OP say that all eFests are bad.
> He only said that after 2 of 6 of his 2800mah eFests fizzled, he wont go back to them.
> 
> Yes, the 2100 and 2500 versions you all have and trusted for many years and all that... he didnt say anything about those.



Better you than me, hence my carefully worded second post lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

